
QuickVB: A Roslyn Based IDE in the Spirit of QuickBasic - protomyth
http://quickvb.codeplex.com/
======
bdfh42
Cool idea (great demo of the Roslyn tech) but you need to be able to write
"Space Invaders" for that true taste of nostalgia.

I wonder now if I should have a go at re-creating VB3 - now that was a
brilliant introductory programming language/version - particularly as it could
get real things done.

